# salt/sand blend in MN?



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a small out fit and I do a salt sand blend for 2 small lots where can on buy just a truck load at a time? As I don't have any where to store the product. I normaly sub this out but I saved my pennies and bought a new sander this year! I live in the Plymouth area of MN.

is it cost effective just to go to the local home depot and buy salt/sand in th bags and just mix in the back of the truck?

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Barton in Maple Grove has good product and you can buy per truck load. Do you know where that is located at?


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

ahhhh is that up there by Elm creek and all that shopping mall stuff?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

yep. take henn 61 aka xienium/northwest blvd just north of 94/694 and east on elm creek and at the second light take a left, go straight in past the dirt guy and you will hit the scale shack


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks a bunch that is close to home too!!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

hedberg landscape supply has salt sand also.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

How much is 50/50 going for this year?


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

US Salt on the river in Burnsville also has sand/salt, clearlane, regular salt, liquid, pallets. Very good guys there.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NLS1;1115121 said:


> US Salt on the river in Burnsville also has sand/salt, clearlane, regular salt, liquid, pallets. Very good guys there.


Agreed, Great people at US Salt!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Right now we buy from US Salt. 

I suggested hedberg before, they are 8-10 dollars more per ton if I remember correctly but if your in plymouth its not worth driving to burnsville for a few tons.

Someone mentioned Barton I called them they were very expensive comared to others.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I've bought from Aggregate Industries as well. I know for a fact that they sell 10/90 at their Childs road location in St. Paul, but I'm not sure if they have other locations that sell it. I'm sure they have a batch plant up by you, but whether they sell salt sand I'm not sure....may be worth looking into.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

What does Aggregate get for the 10/90 mix? I have been using 30/70.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Deershack;1131725 said:


> What does Aggregate get for the 10/90 mix? I have been using 30/70.


I wish I could say...it's been a couple of years since I've bought any salt sand. I switched to straight salt last year. It was pretty cheap if I remember right.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Seems every time I have 6T of salt on the truck, I get a call wanting sand/salt. Rather then dumping the salt to service them, I bought an old DOT truck just for the sand/salt calls. Hope it pays off.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Deershack;1131725 said:


> What does Aggregate get for the 10/90 mix? I have been using 30/70.


Not sure about Aggregate, but US Salt is getting $25.00 a ton for 90/10.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

aggreate in Iowa is $35 a ton for mix
we just get sand and mix in salt as the yard dumps the sand in the trailer or dump truck....when we dump it and then put it in the building it gets mixed more and then mixed again as we load the spresader
very easy and alot cheaper


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

there is only 1 Barton Sand & Gravel Co that sells 50/50 Blend (sand & ¾") in MN and that's in Maple Grove


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

miked9372;1132532 said:


> there is only 1 Barton Sand & Gravel Co that sells 50/50 Blend (sand & ¾") in MN and that's in Maple Grove


US Salt also sells 50/50, for the guys in the south metro. $42.00 a ton.


----------

